# Which Case for i7 system?



## funkmaster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi there,

I am about to buy a new i7 rig and am asking for some opinions on these two cases,

the antec 902 and the thermaltake armor +mx. 

I will be using the fairly hot hd4870 and plan to oc the i7 920.

Which one of these cases will offer the best cooling and be able to fit most aftermarket cpu coolers? Also the armor+ mx is $50 cheaper so if there isnt much difference i will go with that one. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## frankie827 (Mar 9, 2009)

funkmaster said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am about to buy a new i7 rig and am asking for some opinions on these two cases,
> 
> ...



thermaltake seems to be bigger.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2009)

Just an FYI, I think the antec case you are thinking of is the Antec 900 II. Its really the third revision of that specific case. The Antec 900 II is basically a mid tower 1200. Has the same layout and color scheme as well as the precut holes in the mobo tray for cable management.

I say choose the case that you like the most. Just so you have an idea, my brother has the 900 and it fits a Xigmatek CPU cooler.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2009)

lianli V1000 series... best cases ever.  

i would go for the antec... personally i think it looks better, but either case is good.


----------



## Damian^ (Mar 9, 2009)

CoolerMaster HAF 932


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2009)

Storm Sniper about same price as both cases and it gives you more options for down the road. here is a video review. I do like Thermaltake's hard drive cages I think they make the best. HAF 932 is also a excellent choice.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 9, 2009)

Cosmos S


----------

